# Pupper begging for home



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Any one in the Philly, Montgomery County area who has a big heart? This pupper is literally begging for a new home!!!!!
http://www.montgomerycountyspca.com/Display.cfm?Page=Profile&Animal_ID=2767


----------



## LuvOllie (Jan 5, 2006)

Isnt she just precious??? I wish I was a little closer!!!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

OOOoooooo - WHY DID I LOOK AT THAT????? 

Ontario is just a little too far away


----------

